# Stratford Ontario Snow News



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

All, got a call from our local newspaper. Reporter doing a storey on the really mild winter here in Ontario. We have been out only twice this winter compared to 15-20 times which is the norm here.

In our city it made the front pages....

Link to article
http://stratfordbeaconherald.com/news/feature.html

Altymusic


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

This snow has been absolutely rediculas, Wish we would get those 2 feet in a day like London did a few weeks back. Did you see the 14 day trend. Supposed to be pretty steady at 7. Packed in the plow, might take the salter off and start doing some tree's or something. How about you?


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

I have been out a total of 5 times this year in N.W. Ontario Last year at this time I had been out a total of 6 times.

However the snow has almost all melted where as last year there was banks as high as the mirrors on my truck.


----------

